# Best way to shim P-90s



## Guest (Nov 28, 2007)

So I've got an LP Special and I've got these Fralin P-90s. The guitar had P-100s in it which are double stacked P-style pickups. So the cavities are deep. Too deep for the P-90s. The bridge cavity in particular is really deep. I've put some wood shims in the neck cavity and with the screws that came with the P-100s and the springs the neck P-90 is at a good height and not wobbly. But the bridge pickup is no where near being high enough.

What's the best way to do this? Should I put an insert into the cavity with a new set of mounting posts inset in it? Keep going with the shims and try and find some really, really long screws and a really long, solid set of springs to push that pickup up higher? It's these darn screws for the P-90s that are complicating the process, you never have these issues with 'buckers.


----------



## Guest (Nov 28, 2007)

Bump. No one wants to help me install P-90s where P-100s once existed?


----------



## Ship of fools (Nov 17, 2007)

You could try posting it in the Guitar Tech Section,you might get a faster response.Ship


----------



## Guest (Nov 28, 2007)

Moved. Someone with power delete this thread. I don't see a delete option in the thread tools for this section.


----------

